

Best C introduction? - invertedlambda

Hi all,
What resources do you recommend for getting familiar with the C programming language? I own the Kernighan/Ritchie text and it's helpful, but it'd be nice to supplement it with something that's more "beginner" oriented.<p>I have experience programming in higher-level OO languages like Ruby/Java/C#, so I find I'm in a funny spot. I'm aware that things like pointers exist, but they've always been abstracted away in the languages I've used so far. It'd be nice to find a resource that introduced C for those programmers who are used to having their language/runtime handle pointers, memory, etc. for them.<p>All answers much appreciated!
======
jolan
I have C Primer Plus and it's a good companion to K&R. It's very thorough and
verbose (~1000 pages). Anything in K&R that needs more explanation should be
in it.

